# In Cairo, third major armed robbery in under two days



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

In the third armed robbery to strike Cairo in less than two days, thieves robbed a post office and managed to escape.
Post offices in Egypt render banking services in addition to sending letters and parcels.
The robbery, which took place in Helwan neighborhood in broad daylight, coincided with MP criticism of Interior Minister Mohamed Ibrahim for poor security.
On Monday, an HSBC bank and a Swiss Armored were also robbed in Cairo.
Eyewitnesses said five people broke into the post office, closed it behind them, threatened the staff with firearms, stole LE150,000 and fled in an a car that lacked a license plate.
The only injury was Mahmoud Abbas, the post office’s director, who suffered a facial wound from glass shards when the attackers shattered the door.
Since January 2011, people have demanded better security after the police withdrew at the beginning of the 25 January revolution early last year.
Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

cars without license plates... you see them more and more


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Actually, fourth today

Two people on Wednesday robbed a financial instution and stole LE800,000.

Major General Osama al-Sagheer, head of the Cairo investigations department, was notified that two armed people robbed the Super Service Company located at Nasr City’s Abbas al-Aqqad street. The company specializes in wire transfers. They escaped in a car after stealing LE800,000.

Detectives investigated the scene of the crime, spoke to eyewitnesses, and the authorities are pursuing the thieves.

On Tuesday, thieves robbed a post office and managed to escape. Eyewitnesses said five people broke into the post office, closed it behind them, threatened the staff with firearms, stole LE150,000 and fled in an a car lacking a license plate. The robbery took place in broad daylight.

On Monday, an HSBC bank and a Swiss Armored were also robbed in Cairo.

Financial institution robbed in Nasr City | Egypt Independent


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Actually, fourth today
> 
> Two people on Wednesday robbed a financial instution and stole LE800,000.
> 
> ...


NUMBER 5
Gunmen robbed a transport of funds of 900,000 l.e. yesterday

NUMBER 6 
2 unknowns robbed an old peoples home in Helwen of 100,000 l.e.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard there was another drive-by purse snatching from an American near road 199 degla yesterday in the early evening.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Gunman killed by security guard in attempt to rob Suez bank*

A security guard at a CIB Bank branch in Suez thwarted an armed robbery Friday, after a firefight with the gunmen.
A group of armed men began firing at the bank's security guards on Friday morning, according to a report by the state-run Middle East News Agency. One security guard fired back and killed one of the attackers, who was then carried away by the other gunmen, a police source told MENA.
Massive anti-government protests are being held in Suez Friday to protest the security authorities' failure to stop riots at a Wednesday Port Said football match that left 74 dead and hundreds more injured.
Earlier on Friday, two protesters were killed in clashes with security forces, according to the Health Ministry. The deaths occurred when police tried to break up a 3,000-strong demonstration in front of the city's police station with tear gas and live ammunition, according to witnesses.
Security around Egypt has deteriorated over the past week, with reports emerging of repeated armed robberies against banks and post offices. On Monday, assailants robbed an HSBC bank branch and armored car in Cairo.
Gunman killed by security guard in attempt to rob Suez bank | Egypt Independent


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> threatened the staff with firearms, stole LE150,000 and fled in an a car that lacked a license plate.


Some people might justify that, by saying that these people are poor, need to make a living and its no skin off the victims' noses, if they are robbed of 150,000 LE.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Robbing, whether Egyptian or foreign visitors, is not a way for Egypt's poor to make a living.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Some people might justify that, by saying that these people are poor, need to make a living and its no skin off the victims' noses, if they are robbed of 150,000 LE.


I can not see how anybody can think that way and if you said that to some Egyptians I know they would tell you what they think in no uncertain terms.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> I can not see how anybody can think that way and if you said that to some Egyptians I know they would tell you what they think in no uncertain terms.


I was being sarcastic. I was referring to another post in another thread. Sorry, I guess I should have made that clear.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

In Hurgada this time, Metro supermarket (Nasr street, downtown Hurgada), and Awlad Hamid's (In Kwathar area), were attacked by 4 gunmen with machine guns, and a taxi without license plates as a runaway vehicle, took some cash from Metro, and the safe in Awlad Hamid's store.

Another "gang" have attacked El Ezaby pharmacy (Matar street), took 20,000.00 LE, another attack targeted El Negma supermarket.

Mon, 06/02/2012 - 14:13 in the Arabic website of Al Masry Al Youm ??? ???? ??? ???? «????» ?«????? ????» ???????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

Too much to translate though, sorry


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> In Hurgada this time, Metro supermarket (Nasr street, downtown Hurgada), and Awlad Hamid's (In Kwathar area), were attacked by 4 gunmen with machine guns, and a taxi without license plates as a runaway vehicle, took some cash from Metro, and the safe in Awlad Hamid's store.
> 
> Another "gang" have attacked El Ezaby pharmacy (Matar street), took 20,000.00 LE, another attack targeted El Negma supermarket.
> 
> ...


Here's the official from Third robbery in 24 hours reported in Hurghada | Egypt Independent

The coastal city of Hurghada, southeast of Cairo, has seen three incidents of armed robbery in around 24 hours, security sources have said.
Four men attacked Metro and Awlad Hamed supermarkets, threatened to kill the workers there and stole hefty sums of money before fleeing, security sources told Al-Masry Al-Youm on Monday.
The same sources said security forces are continuing their efforts to arrest the thieves.
The sources also said one gang likely carried out the two robberies. According to investigations, the robbers used a taxi without a license plate and machine guns in their attacks.
On its internet portal, Al-Ahram also said a third supermarket was burglarized on Monday, without giving further details regarding the incident.
Ezaby pharmacy, located on Matar Street, was robbed of LE20,000 on Sunday.
Last week, MPs severely criticized Interior Minister Mohamed Ibrahim for his failure to restore security to the streets and for the recent spate of thefts.
Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard they trashed the radioshack in the shopping mall as well.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

dang scary stuff!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

What would residents do if you witness any event like this..... Confront them or hide?

I work in Hurghada and personally I would not be scared of somehow tackling them, guns or not. We saw how Egyptians protected their own businesses throughout the Egyptian riots and vigilanties look like being the only alternative if the MB cannot get to grips with this lawless trend in their new government role.

It has halved tourism, crippled many agencies in my sector, bancrupted many foreign companies associated to tourism and is set to continue in 2012.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> What would residents do if you witness any event like this..... Confront them or hide?
> 
> I work in Hurghada and personally I would not be scared of somehow tackling them, guns or not. We saw how Egyptians protected their own businesses throughout the Egyptian riots and vigilanties look like being the only alternative if the MB cannot get to grips with this lawless trend in their new government role.
> 
> ...


 This is criminal activity, which police should be dealing with. The police answer to Minster of Interior, he answers to Prime Minister who in turn answers to SCAF and the Parliament, which is only 47% Muslim Brotherhood.

I wouldn't do anything, getting killed over money is just not worth it for me.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Here's the official from Third robbery in 24 hours reported in Hurghada | Egypt Independent
> 
> The coastal city of Hurghada, southeast of Cairo, has seen three incidents of armed robbery in around 24 hours, security sources have said.
> Four men attacked Metro and Awlad Hamed supermarkets, threatened to kill the workers there and stole hefty sums of money before fleeing, security sources told Al-Masry Al-Youm on Monday.
> ...


Update, Mon, 06/02/2012 - 16:55, in the Arabic website of Al Masry Al Youm ????? ??? 4 ?????? ?? ????? ????? ?????? ??«???????» | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

Police arrested the 4 idiots in the _Mubarak 11 area?_ And in Madares street.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Mubarak 11 is located next to Fayrouz, on the coastal road between Hurghada and El Gouna. Madares street (Schools street) is located in Sakalla.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just seen a TV flash armed men tried to rob HSBC 6TH October branch but were stopped.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Just seen a TV flash armed men tried to rob HSBC 6TH October branch but were stopped.


My daughter said in the Arabic newspapers they said the HSBC robbers were drunk!!!
And they used 4x 4 so it would have been easier to sell the car as 150 000 divided by 5 and who ever else in volved, is not much, 
I also think the amounts in all of these robberies stated may be a bit exaggerated, who these days leaves lots of cash around in all r
The shops I go to trying to change 200 le is a bit of a drama as there money is collected at various times to stop this from happening so I'm thinking maybe a few pork pies floating about!!
Bat


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

In Sharm el Sheikh:



> Wed, 08/02/2012 - 14:02:
> 
> Police in Sharm el Sheikh aborted an attempt to rob the Nema Bay branch of Credit Agricole bank in Sharm, executed by 4 masked gunmen in a yellow Jeep.
> 
> ...


The Arabic website of Al Masry Al Youm, ????? ?????? ??? ???? ??? ??? «????? ???????» ?? ??? ????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

I REALLY hope that the guy didn't just shoot himself in the foot


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bat said:


> My daughter said in the Arabic newspapers they said the HSBC robbers were drunk!!!
> And they used 4x 4 so it would have been easier to sell the car as 150 000 divided by 5 and who ever else in volved, is not much,
> I also think the amounts in all of these robberies stated may be a bit exaggerated, who these days leaves lots of cash around in all r
> The shops I go to trying to change 200 le is a bit of a drama as there money is collected at various times to stop this from happening so I'm thinking maybe a few pork pies floating about!!
> Bat


Think you are thinking in uk mode....egyptian banks and also branches of thomas cook that i have ever gone into have always had piles of money on display behind the counter and apart from thomas cook most of the banks didn't even have a glass security screen...must also say that was in Hurghada and not Cairo.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

No kidding, I was in HSBC business section a while ago to cash a check, the teller just opened an unlocked drawer and it was full of stacks of 100's USD. I felt rather poor at that sight.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Think you are thinking in uk mode....egyptian banks and also branches of thomas cook that i have ever gone into have always had piles of money on display behind the counter and apart from thomas cook most of the banks didn't even have a glass security screen...must also say that was in Hurghada and not Cairo.


They were drunk Geordies !!
And whose to say the money was real and not counterfeit , there's a lot of that going around.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRO: Egyptian security forces said they found the body of Hany Louka, the executive financial manager of Siemens in Egypt on Tuesday morning after he went missing for four days.

The body was found, mutilated and burned along with his car in October 6 City, outside of Cairo.

Police said a Jordanian woman and an Egyptian pharmacist are behind the murder.

The two convinced Louka to come to October 6 City in an attempt to rob him and when they failed, they killed him, cut of his hands and feet and burned the body and dumped it in the desert, police reported.

Louka, 45, went missing after he drove his wife to the airport last week, and his family had notified the police, who conducted an investigation and search until the body was found on Tuesday.

The head of the criminal investigation unit, General Mahmoud Farouq, said the two suspects were arrested after the car and the body were found. An autopsy is under way to investigate the cause of death, while the prosecution questions the suspects.

So far the investigation found that the victim met the two suspects about one year ago in a hotel in Cairo and they tried to borrow money from him, but when he refused, they planned to rob him.

Instead, they murdered him.

Egypt’s Hany Louka of Siemens found murdered - Bikya Masr


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Bank customers dodge October City armed robbery*

Police have thwarted an attempt by armed men to rob customers leaving a branch of the National Bank of Egypt in 6 October City, Ahram's Arabic portal reports.
On Thursday morning, three employees of appliance manufacturer Goldi exited the bank and were driving away when they were intercepted by four armed men in another car, who opened fire in an attempt to stop them.

The three Goldi employees were carrying LE150,000 (approx. $25,000) they had just withdrawn from the bank, says Ahram's report.

Police officers stationed in front of the bank exchanged fire with the would-be robbers and forced them to flee the scene.

No one was hurt in the attempted robbery. Police are still hunting for the assailants.

Thursday's attempted robbery follows a string of bank robberies in Egypt over the last two weeks.

On Wednesday, security guards foiled an attempted armed robbery at a branch of French bank Credit Agricole in the resort city of Sharm El-Sheikh.

Tuesday saw another failed robbery attempt on a branch of HSBC-Egypt, also in 6 October City on the western edge of Cairo.

Early the previous week, seven gunmen successfully stormed an HSBC-Egypt branch in Heliopolis, northwest Cairo, seizing up to $150,000 in cash.

Bank customers dodge October City armed robbery - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bat said:


> They were drunk Geordies !!
> And whose to say the money was real and not counterfeit , there's a lot of that going around.


Now Now...lets have a little bit less of knocking the Geordies. we are a canny lot really.


----------

